
What happens when we run out of food? - dredmorbius
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20190319-what-happens-when-the-food-runs-out
======
vkaku
Apart from: how to manufacture processed food, or resort to cannibalism, I was
watching some documentaries the other day, where some guy just washed the
toxicity out of wild berries, made some bread out of it and ate it.

During an event where we have zero vegetation and zero animal cover, the
situation can get quite grim indeed.

We should start tackling the food problem more seriously. I, for one, support
giving away some of my indulgences to feed the poor, even if I did 'earn' it.
And eventually paving way for their employment and self sustainment.

This is one of those things, IMO, software engineers should think about - as
people used to solving problems at scale.

